# Historical Horror Fiction - Loathsome, Dark, and Deep - Zombies, anyone?



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

"For almost six years after Maggie''s death, I''d drowned myself with bourbon on the back porch of the only whorehouse in Ecola, Oregon."

Civil War veteran Henry Barlow hasn't carried a gun since his wife's brutal murder, a memory he drowns nightly with bourbon. Turning his back on his past, Barlow takes a job with a lumber company on the Pacific Coast. But the lumber has stopped flowing from the Lewis River logging camp in the Washington Territory, and Barlow's employer, H & P Lumber and Pulp, sends him to investigate with a small band of armed mercenaries. As they travel upriver, Barlow must confront phantoms of his past, the ever-present ghost of his dead wife, alcoholism, and the dark hearts of men perverted by power.

Now available on Kindle from Belfire Press.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Aaron, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, Ann.

I'm mailing signed bookmarks to anyone who buys the book...even the ebook.  If interested, forward your receipt (along with a mailing address) to: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like a good read. Just bought a copy.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Scott.  Hope you enjoy...


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

If you snagged a new Kindle for the holidays and want a dark romp in the woods, I'd love it if you gave Loathsome, Dark and Deep a try.

Keep your eyes open and your ammo dry.


----------



## Robert Swartwood (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks good. Will definitely have to check it out.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Robert.  I hope you enjoy.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

A nice, 5/5 star rating using the words "gritty" and "cracking-good" popped up overnight.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Review this book on Amazon through the 1/31/2011 and enter to win a $25 gift certificate.

Details here: http://www.aaronpolson.net/p/contests.html


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

And another review (from Erin Cole), calling Loathsome, Dark and Deep "absolute in chills and suspense": read more at her blog...

http://erincolelive.blogspot.com/2011/02/two-book-reviews.html?showComment=1297112801994#c1271379452011460919


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This sounds like an intriguing book! I may just have to buy...


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, Joel. If you do, I'd love to hear your thoughts. Two new reviews have surfaced, one from The Future Fire comparing it to early Jack Ketchum (high praise indeed) and a rather positive review from Hellnotes.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

A buddy from high school found me on Amazon and had this to say about Loathsome:

"I finished reading _Loathsome _the other day, and I just wanted to tell you how amazingly good I thought it was. I loved the Kipling influence and the characterization. Still reading two to three books a week and just wanted to tell you how impressed I was by yours. Just downloaded The House Eaters to my Kindle this weekend and just started Rock Gods and am looking forward to both."

What a blast from the past. Ken (my friend) used to read about a book a day when we were in school. He'd give me the whole plot run-down that night.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

My publisher has lowered the price of Loathsome, Dark and Deep has lowered to $2.99.

Loathsome, Dark and Deep

Thanks!


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

The book trailer for Loathsome, Dark and Deep:


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Great review for Loathsome, Dark, and Deep at Goodreads:

"What a great read! Really enjoyed it. Thought there was a little Steampunk influence in there that I wasn't expecting but was very much appreciated. Utterly unput-downable. Downloading another of Polson's books as we speak..."

Have you taken a trip into the woods yet: Loathsome, Dark and Deep


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Sometimes, writers need a little boost. This has been "one of those weeks" for me.

I love all of my books, I really do--even those collections I've self-published in e-format. But of them all, Loathsome, Dark and Deep has a special place in my heart. It was my first published novel (thanks to Jodi Lee and Belfire Press). It was so much fun (can something so bleak be fun?) to write.

I love how it reads, even now.

Sylvia Cochran at The Deepening World of Fiction has some lovely things to say about Loathsome in her recent review:

"What deepens the enjoyment of this book is the fact that there is no predictability but that the reader - for better or worse - has to hang on and follow in lock step with the protagonist.

When was the last time you didn't know the ending by the middle of the book?"

Now that last bit filled me with joy.

"Even if horror is not your genre of choice, do yourself a favor and pick up a copy; the excellent writing - with very well done editing - is a joy to read even if only for its own sake."

Aw, shucks. Thanks for reading, Sylvia.

Loathsome, Dark and Deep only $2.99 on Kindle


----------

